# Nintendo Labo



## himeki (Jan 17, 2018)

So, Nintendo's new cardboard thing. Your thoughts?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 17, 2018)

Man, we don’t own a switch yet but I’m only getting it for BOTW and for the next Pok?mon game... heard some rumors that it _might_ be open world  if that’s the case I’m buying it! But I would love to see a new AC game too. These are like the only games I’m really interested in for the switch. And if it is a kids game then I hope it’s somehing fun e.e (I like kid games XD)


----------



## JCnator (Jan 17, 2018)

Earlier today, Aya Kyogoku (ACNL game designer) has tweeted this event. This could mean a new Animal Crossing game would be officially unveiled there.

Source: https://twitter.com/AyaKyogoku/status/953583202735566850


----------



## himeki (Jan 17, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Earlier today, Aya Kyogoku (ACNL game designer) has tweeted this event. This could mean a new Animal Crossing game would be officially unveiled there.
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/AyaKyogoku/status/953583202735566850



Don't get your hopes up, it could just be like Amiibo Party 2.0 or ****ing Tom Nook Teaches Finance


----------



## Bowie (Jan 17, 2018)

inb4 Bayonetta traumatises all the children


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 17, 2018)

himeki said:


> Tom Nook Teaches Finance



Lmao, I legit want that game! 

Anyway, I hope it’s an AC Switch announcement, too - but my gut tells me it’s just some amiibo-esque abomination... like, amiibo gloves and headbands or something.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 17, 2018)

This could be a really good announcement or a really boring announcement. Just depends how long the stream is.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 17, 2018)

Knowing nintendo, I'll say a boring one.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 17, 2018)

it's cardboard LOL the big reveal is cardboard


----------



## himeki (Jan 17, 2018)

full offense but literally what the **** is this


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2018)

I... actually think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 17, 2018)

Yeah. Not worth the hype. I'm not sure if even kids would want this, considering little kids are usually on iPads all day, and older kids would probably do something else like play sports or actual video games.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 17, 2018)

It's not just cardboard, it's _interactive_ cardboard. I just watched a video and Nintendo Labo looks pretty intriguing.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 17, 2018)

When the AC fourms are empty of hope.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 17, 2018)

Edit: Nevermind, I just watched the video again and realized the rc thingie is driven by the vibration motors inside the joycons. So it really literally is just cardboard. Good job, Nintendo. /s


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 17, 2018)

All i'm hoping for is that this isn't the "Full Length" Direct everyone was hoping for.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 17, 2018)

Adding salt to the wound... they did say this was directed more towards kids...


----------



## himeki (Jan 17, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> Adding salt to the wound... they did say this was directed more towards kids...



see i feel like thats my problem wth it ngl? like
- what kid is actually gonna build it correctly tbh.
- the parents will often end up building the whole god damned thing
- the kid will play with it once and then never touch it again
- its ****ing cardboard, meaning theyre gonna step on it, the pet will eat it, grandad will put it in the recycling by mistake, etc etc etc etc

then it comes to the engineering. its just strings and cardboard. thats not gonna work. the strings will pull through the cardboard, and if its a kid holding it, the handles and whatever are gonna be crushed. also who the **** is onna stick their switch in a box and STEP on it?

and then finally, the price

$160 for both sets.
if you buy one kit, you have to buy another for the robot, including a whole g ame that literally just includes the robot
$70 variety pack, $80 robot, $10 sticker pack, $160.

i mean i get we're not its target audience but. wrow.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 17, 2018)

himeki said:


> see i feel like thats my problem wth it ngl? like
> - what kid is actually gonna build it correctly tbh.
> - the parents will often end up building the whole god damned thing
> - the kid will play with it once and then never touch it again
> ...


If they wanna make money, they should be productive about it and announce stuff that gamers will *actually* spend money on them. Like Smash Bros 5 and Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## himeki (Jan 17, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> If they wanna make money, they should be productive about it and announce stuff that gamers will *actually* spend money on them. Like Smash Bros 5 and Animal Crossing Switch.



Whilst its still early in the year, it kinda feels like they blew out all their big name games in the first year and now its just....crap. Like last year, every month pretty much there was a new big name game like odyssey, fe warriors, arms, splatoon 2, botw, etc etc etc. and now we get....this. im happy to get more third party and indie support for the switch its just... theyre kinda putting their target audience a little to low? the ppl who got introduced with the wii have grown up lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

LMAO THE WIIU TAB GOT REPLACED WITH NINTENDO LABO




THE WIIU GOT REPLACED BY LITERAL CARDBOARD


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 17, 2018)

Interested to see where this goes. Animal Crossing will be here soon though, I bet it.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 17, 2018)

I have no idea what to think of Nintendo anymore. To think they are spending money to “design” cardboard building kits to work with switches. Because we all know, every kid dreams of fishing on their switch pad with a joy con attached to an extendable cardboard fishing pole.

I mean, it could be a cute gimmick in a switch AC series game, though it may just be _too_ gimmicky from what I’ve seen. I think this will be one of those things, that never really takes off. 50 years from now sealed official nintendo cardboard labo kits will go for $100 on ebay, for “collection” purposes since they aren’t stained/broken/chewed on. Or it could be $5 in a thirfty store like Playstation Move. Only time will tell lol.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 17, 2018)

I can't believe this is an actual thing that got approved lmao and $80 is way too much for something catering to kids.


----------



## zoetrope (Jan 17, 2018)

It seems too pricey to me (at least for plain old cardboard and not something heavier or sturdier) but it looks awesome.  If I had a Switch I would think about picking one of them up!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Issi said:


> Spoiler: trimmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all prob don't know that Nintendo has always been really gimmicky and innovative since before they were even a game company. Does anyone remember those stupid accessories made for the NES? The Roll n Rocker, the Powerglove, the _Speedboard?????_ (I think the speedboard was prob the stupidest thing they ever slapped their seal of quality on). Also don't forget all those wackt Game Boy addons, some of which didnt even work at all! And what about that gimmicky Virtual Boy console, Or the 64DD that they pushed back 4 years and lead to become a failure?

This doesn't seem like a gimmick to me, I actually thought it looked pretty neat! I'm sure it works a hell-of-a-lot better than the roll n rocker ever did.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm impressed on how the cardboard models put the internal capabilities of the Joy-Cons to such ingenious usage, to the point of accurately mimicking their intended functions. For that "gimmick" alone, I'm looking forward to how the game itself shapes up to be. That being said, I hope it'll end up being a substantial product rather than just being there for the sake of showcasing the Joy-Cons capabilities.


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 17, 2018)

I'll just copy/paste the Youtube comment I made on the trailer:

"I can see schools using this. I remember in grade school we learned about robotics/engineering with special K'nex kits, this seems to be of that ilk."

I can't imagine parents buying this for young kids to work on at home without the proper supervision. They'll bend the cardboard in all the wrong places, tear off parts, and have a barely functional creasy mess by the time they finish assembling it.
However, in the right environment, such as a classroom, where a Labo kit is distributed to small groups of students, and a teacher walking around walking the class through each step, explaining how each project works and the physics/engineering/programming behind it, it can make for a really fun learning experience that can get kids excited about STEM.

Outside of that scenario, I think it's pretty stupid, lol.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2018)

I've not had time to watch the video yet, but I'm not understanding all the hate. It looks like a pretty cool concept from what I've seen so far, and if I didn't like it, I just wouldn't buy it, simple. Maybe my opinion will change later though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 17, 2018)

Jake said:


> I've not had time to watch the video yet, but I'm not understanding all the hate. It looks like a pretty cool concept from what I've seen so far, and if I didn't like it, I just wouldn't buy it, simple. Maybe my opinion will change later though.



The hate might be from the sticker shock from interactive cardboard.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 17, 2018)

Nintendo : Nintendo labo is for kids!
Adult : I don't want it!
Nintendo : Its fine! Its for kids!
Adult: But that's cardboard! Ew!
Nintendo: It's for kids.
Adult: But how is it for me?

(yes i copied a tweet) the hate this thing is getting is so stupid , its just a kids thing and thats it , dont like it dont buy it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 17, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> Nintendo : Nintendo labo is for kids!
> Adult : I don't want it!
> Nintendo : Its fine! Its for kids!
> Adult: But that's cardboard! Ew!
> ...





himeki said:


> see i feel like thats my problem wth it ngl? like
> - what kid is actually gonna build it correctly tbh.
> - the parents will often end up building the whole god damned thing
> - the kid will play with it once and then never touch it again
> ...


What kid has $70 for this plus the Switch?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 18, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What kid has $70 for this plus the Switch?



the parents of the kid


----------



## Justin (Jan 18, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm impressed on how the cardboard models put the internal capabilities of the Joy-Cons to such ingenious usage, to the point of accurately mimicking their intended functions. For that "gimmick" alone, I'm looking forward to how the game itself shapes up to be. That being said, I hope it'll end up being a substantial product rather than just being there for the sake of showcasing the Joy-Cons capabilities.



The RC Car being driven by HD Rumble is kind of fascinating. Wondering how well that would really work though.

I have no interest in this otherwise.


----------



## Vonny (Jan 18, 2018)

If 1 2 Switch can sell over a million then this (both literal and figurative) garbage will sell well


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 18, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> Nintendo : Nintendo labo is for kids!
> Adult : I don't want it!
> Nintendo : Its fine! Its for kids!
> Adult: But that's cardboard! Ew!
> ...



^ this p much

people getting salty over a thing not even aimmed at them all because it ain't smash/animal crossing. Its sad really. Its like nintendo cant make games for children anymore without adults getting peeved. i like the idea and find it cute, tho i sadly think im too old for it. The price is kinda high for the kits too. But then again this is for kids and kids at heart lmao i can see some older people buying this,
people need too chill out a bit damn...


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 18, 2018)

Some of those contraptions are really intricate with a lot of moving parts. Kids tend to play rough, especially with something that can be considered competitive, like fishing.
I can’t wait to see how well a cardboard fishing pole holds up after a few uses. I think the cardboard is what’s putting a lot of people off. If it was made with a more sturdy biodegradable material, it’d be more widely accepted. Unlike Legos or K’Nex, Nintendo Labo is pretty much a one time thing, other than the games you can play with it (again brings up the question of durability, how much use can a child get from it before it starts to fall apart). Those are my main concerns, I still think the best place for Nintendo Labo is at school for fun class projects.

But maybe the cardboard will hold up, hopefully that’s the case.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

Read up on it just now.. Not really interested in the console in general for now as it is and .. while I might get why they wanna incorporate learning and something more than just a "video game" I.. yeah indeed think people will just ask their parents to build it if they are bad at the stuff...


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2018)

ahaha classic ninty nobody asked for this man but i find the whole concept charming in a way


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 19, 2018)

When I was 12 or 13, I built a very complicated 3D puzzle of a ship, on my own, without instructions. I don't think we are giving kids enough credit here. Obviously a 6 year old might need help from their parents but a 10 year old could easily build this themselves since there's actual _video_ instructions. Not every kid is glued to an iPad. There are kids who love science and engineering and making stuff and being creative. That's who this is for. I'm kind of surprised that there's so much hate for Nintendo Labo. Somehow, I feel as though it's just because this wasn't an Animal Crossing announcement and nothing else could have been good enough to have been announced instead of that. I, for one, know that I would have absolutely LOVED this as a kid, and I was the kind of kid who took really good care of my things. Kids aren't all mindless brats, lol. So I'm glad Nintendo thought this up, because it shows that they aren't underestimating children and they are choosing to challenge their creativity.

That being said, I do have some concerns with how well it actually works. If this works 100% perfectly, I think it will be a hit, even for the price. If it's glitchy or the games aren't too fun, then it needs a price drop so that people can still enjoy building and customising the things, without caring for the actual software. Either way, I like this idea and I'm curious where this goes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

It seems like a neat thing for children, but I mean, I'd rather have ya know, nicely made plastic accessories not crappy cardboard ones that will fall apart really easily with little wear... =/


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 19, 2018)

So cardboard huh? Nintendo is really skimping out on the quality these days.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 19, 2018)

I got an email about this yesterday. Seems like a really expensive game for some cardboard. How long would it even last before some of the pieces broke? Especially the robot that you are supposed to move around in.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 19, 2018)

So _*thats*_ what they were “hyping” up... I honestly wouldn’t get it. Doesn’t seem very appealing to me. Plus knowing my son and DIYS/build-it-yourself kits he ends up just taking it apart and looses the pieces. My husband, on the other hand, LOVES build-it-yourself kits and what not. Using the excuse of “it’s for our son! It’ll be a great bonding experience!” *eyeroll* He’s said that about all the car models we’ve gotten in the past and all the others. Where do they end up?? IN THE TRASH! Why? Because momma bear (that’s me c: ) HATES seeing random pieces of a model scattered around the house and then seeing the kit taken apart and both my husband and son lose complete interest in it! Like come on!! It’s always the same thing. 
Husband: Look! It’s a new police car model! I’m going to get it.
Me: no -.- it’s going to end up in the trash like the rest.
Husband: no this time is different! He will love it!
*Later that week*
TRASH!

Ughhhh.. it’s a major pet peeve of mine. >.> then he tries to compare it to my books. “Well, you buy so many and I don’t see you reading them” .-. Maybe because I’ve already finished the book and it’s not apart of a series. Or you know, it’s manga where they keep making more and I know how much my hubby dislikes when I ask for more books.. or it’s cause he’s never home when I read them again! Like dammit! XD (he works from 6 am to 5pm on weekdays only. Thank you military for letting him have weekends!) don’t get me wrong I love my husband and son. But Im tired of all these kits e.e I will definitely make sure my husband doesn’t see this e.e


----------



## tumut (Jan 19, 2018)

Smoke trees this 420 with Nintendo LABO


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm going to buy it and not open it because I have a very strong feeling it'll flop. And if it doesn't then I'll just open it and use it lol


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 19, 2018)

it's nintendo so I'm gonna place my bets and say that even though it's cardboard it's gonna be _high quality cardboard_


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 20, 2018)

To be honest, it sounds interesting, especially since it's something what most people did not 
expect from Nintendo. It wouldn't surprise me if it becomes popular one day.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 20, 2018)

*accidentally steps on nintendo labo equipment* Oops. Its Broken


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

Cardboard. 

Yeah. 
That makes me want to buy the Switch, and smack myself in the face with it. 

I'm over-excited.. Ya...y. 
Cardboard. 

CARDBOARD. 

This isn't really happening. O_O 

I hope it comes with instructions on how to build a cardboard coffin, so folks can bury Labo in it. ^_^


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 21, 2018)

$160?????? Have they gone completely insane?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 21, 2018)

With the pieces that you actually house parts of the switch in, you'll have to open and close and re-open and re-close them over and over again when you use it, pulling the pieces out. And I mean, that's going to wear/break soooo easily... just with my experience with boxes that have insert-able tabs, they almost always tear when you're trying to pull them back out, so it's going to last, what? All of one use? And then it's going in the trash or getting covered in tape to be usable again, which, then after removing the tape will rip it up more... like it's not going to last at all, and with the price tag they're putting on it, it better come with like unlimited cardboard accessories... cause it's going to break in no time flat.


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 21, 2018)

I genuinely don't understand the hate on this?  I think it's fricking great and inventive and puts good use to stuff, like the Infrared, in the joycon in a way only Nintendo would do?

I just feel like people are ****ting on it cause it's not animal crossing or smash or something.

As a kid I'd love making stuff so I'm just like just cause you wouldn't use it doesn't mean some kids out there wouldn't?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

I think there are a different definition of "toys" and "games" today compared to when we were young, at least people my age and slightly younger (and of course older, but yeah that is kinda obvious). But yeah if it can actually engage really young kids that only sit on their parents' pads and phones, then it's good. But yeah if they expect their target audience to just jump at it, nah.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 21, 2018)

himeki said:


> Whilst its still early in the year, it kinda feels like they blew out all their big name games in the first year and now its just....crap. Like last year, every month pretty much there was a new big name game like odyssey, fe warriors, arms, splatoon 2, botw, etc etc etc. and now we get....this. im happy to get more third party and indie support for the switch its just... theyre kinda putting their target audience a little to low? the ppl who got introduced with the wii have grown up lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


While it is strange labo is there.. the Wii u lost support a year ago so it makes sense that it's not there anymore..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> When I was 12 or 13, I built a very complicated 3D puzzle of a ship, on my own, without instructions. I don't think we are giving kids enough credit here. Obviously a 6 year old might need help from their parents but a 10 year old could easily build this themselves since there's actual _video_ instructions. Not every kid is glued to an iPad. There are kids who love science and engineering and making stuff and being creative. That's who this is for. I'm kind of surprised that there's so much hate for Nintendo Labo. Somehow, I feel as though it's just because this wasn't an Animal Crossing announcement and nothing else could have been good enough to have been announced instead of that. I, for one, know that I would have absolutely LOVED this as a kid, and I was the kind of kid who took really good care of my things. Kids aren't all mindless brats, lol. So I'm glad Nintendo thought this up, because it shows that they aren't underestimating children and they are choosing to challenge their creativity.
> 
> That being said, I do have some concerns with how well it actually works. If this works 100% perfectly, I think it will be a hit, even for the price. If it's glitchy or the games aren't too fun, then it needs a price drop so that people can still enjoy building and customising the things, without caring for the actual software. Either way, I like this idea and I'm curious where this goes.


You just perfectly hit on the point Nintendo is trying to ( sell ) make! 

Either way I may be interested in one of these.. We're actually very nice to our fragiles so why not? ( Well except that prince point  )


----------



## N e s s (Jan 21, 2018)

I think they're pretty cool actually. I don't think I would buy one (not that I even have a switch :cries: ) but I think a lot of kids would be really interested in it.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jan 27, 2018)

I was going to wait until Animal Crossing was announced before I bought the Switch. Then I saw the LABO trailer. I showed it to my husband when he got home. We looked at each other and went, wow, that's brilliant. Then we ordered the Switch and preordered the LABO set. (No, it's not for our kid, who's 24 and obsessed with chess. It's for us. We're ridiculously excited.  )


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jan 30, 2018)

It looks hella dumb to me, ngl. $80 for cardboard. Yeah I know there's a game with it but it doesn't interest me in the slightest. 

I could see how some kids may be interested in it, but I know my younger self certainly wouldn't have been. From a business perspective, though, I can see why Nintendo is doing this - presumably it's very low cost to manufacture this for a lot of profit, and this may pave the way for more advanced concepts in the future. Essentially Nintendo is getting a ton of R&D information very inexpensively.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 30, 2018)

I've already had my joycon analog stick get mysteriously dislodged while I was just casually walking around in BOTW. I have been extremely careful with my Switch ever since I realized how fragile it must be to break the darn analog stick by barely even touching it. I freaked out when I found out I had to spend $40 for just the left joycon... really freaked out.

What I'm trying to get at is... all this moving the Switch parts around on nothing but a cardboard box looks really dangerous, it was painful to watch.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> I've already had my joycon analog stick get mysteriously dislodged while I was just casually walking around in BOTW. I have been extremely careful with my Switch ever since I realized how fragile it must be to break the darn analog stick by barely even touching it. I freaked out when I found out I had to spend $40 for just the left joycon... really freaked out.
> 
> What I'm trying to get at is... all this moving the Switch parts around on nothing but a cardboard box looks really dangerous, it was painful to watch.


this joy in problem is probably just you, I've never experienced this problem before.


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 18, 2018)

Just watched the labo verity kit and robot kit video and it looks pretty cool! Especially the motocross/racing-game one!

On the topic of fragile, I'd only be worried about the ro-bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just watched the labo verity kit and robot kit video and it looks pretty cool! Especially the motocross/racing-game one!

On the topic of fragile, I'd only be worried about the ro-bit.


----------

